# Lowrance X135



## gismo150 (12. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

habe mir ein Lowrance X135 gekauft jedoch nur mit englischer Gebrauchsanweisung!!

Wo bekomme ich eine deutsche Anleitung her???

Es soll auch eine Demo CD geben wo Einstellungen erkärt werden??

Kann mir jemand helfen!!!!


----------



## gründler (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X135*

hier der Link für demoproggri

http://www.lowrance.com/Downloads/Product-Emulators/

lg


----------



## gismo150 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X135*

Danke für den Link das hat mir schon etwas geholfen

aber hat jemand eine deutsche Anleitung???

Vielleicht als Pfd. Datei oder anderes Format??

Oder wo bekomme ich eine her???

oder auch als Kopie


----------



## zrako (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X135*

gibts legal wahrscheinlich nicht


----------



## Korken (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X135*

Moin
auch ich habe heute mal das x135 ausprobieren dürfen. Als Anfänger ohne jede Vorkenntnisse und ohne Anleitung.
Habe mal hier im link www.arcor.de/palb/foto_detail.jsp?albumID=4420817&pos=1&firstVisit=0&interval=0&noInfos=0&stop=0
4 nicht so gute Handybilder hinterlegt. Kann mir einer was dazu sagen? Bin der Meinung auf Bild 1 links unten in der Ecke eine Sichel zu erkennen? und genauso auf Bild 4.
Könnte man aus diesen Bilder´n was ableiten. Fischart oder dergleichen?
Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## drehteufel (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X135*

Auf den Bildern 1, 3 und 4 m.M. nach ganz klar Fische am Grund, auf dem dritten Bild sogar 2 übereinander, aber Fischart ableiten ist schwierig...


----------



## Korken (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X135*

@drehteufel
Danke für deine Info
@all
kann noch jemand sein Kommentar abgeben?
ich weiß, die Bilder sind nicht sehr schön, wäre nett wenn sich noch jemand äussern würde.


----------



## Hulk16 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X135*

Wenn du solche Sicheln siehst kannst, kannst du davon nur ableiten das halt Fisch am Gewässergrund vorhanden ist.
Du weißt jetzt schon mal das der Fisch sehr tief steht.
Es sind einzelne größere Fische, kein Kleinfisch steht in der Nähe, also unmöglich zu sagen ob es Raubfisch oder Friedfisch ist.
Wenn du diese Strecke schon oft befischt hast und dort z.B. schon oft Hechte gefangen hast, kannst du Vermutungen anstellen und deinen Köder sehr präzise dicht über Grund anbieten.
So in etwa sehen meine Folgerung aus solchen Fischsicheln aus.......
Der Vorteil ist es halt zu wissen das der Fisch dort sehr dicht über dem Grund steht, also angelst du schon mal nicht umsonst im Mittelwasser oder an der Oberfläche.#h


----------



## Korken (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X135*

ich glaube, genau dieser Anstoss von Hulk16 hatt mir gefehlt...........Ich werde mit dem Gerät arbeiten um es zu deuten. Die andere Hälfte, das aufspüren von Verdächtigen Gegenständen macht das Gerät #6
Ein dickes Danke an Hulk16 :m


----------



## Korken (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X135*



gismo150 schrieb:


> Danke für den Link das hat mir schon etwas geholfen
> 
> aber hat jemand eine deutsche Anleitung???
> 
> ...


 
Habe mal ein bisschen Gegoogelt und das hier gefunden:
http://www.anglerforum-deutschland.de/showthread.php?t=139
Im post 4 ist noch eine Word datei hinterlegt. Das müsste eigentlich helfen.


----------



## Kaminpeiniger (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X135*

Hallo,
ich habe eine Beschreibung in Deutsch für das Echolot. Ist aber alles zusammen geheftet.
Fahre jetzt aber nach Norwegen, kann danach die Beschreibung zur Verfügung stellen.
Von der CD habe ich noch nicht gehört.

Gruß

   Kaminpeiniger


----------



## Korken (3. August 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X135*



Kaminpeiniger schrieb:


> Von der CD habe ich noch nicht gehört.
> Gruß
> 
> Kaminpeiniger


Die CD\DVD ist von Think Big und nennt sich: Die Welt der Echolote. Mein Händler war so nett und hat sie mir ausgeliehen. Hier wrd u.a. die Menüführung, Echolotfestmontge, Portablegeräte, Gerätevorstellung(Lowrance\Eagle) und die Praxis vorgestellt.
Ehrlich gesagt habe ich mir von der Praxis mehr vorgestellt, die meiste zeit wird das X135 im Simulations Modus erklärt.
Mit dem Unterton, das die Bilder in Echt nicht so Optimal wie in der Simulation aussehen. |kopfkrat Aha.
Hat den jemand mal ein reales Bild mit den dazugehörigen Fisch, eben aus der Praxis?????oder besser gesagt mit den Fisch in der Hand, aus dem Süsswasser/Raubfisch bereich.


----------



## Korken (12. August 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X135*



Korken schrieb:


> Hat den jemand mal ein reales Bild mit den dazugehörigen Fisch, eben aus der Praxis?????oder besser gesagt mit den Fisch in der Hand, aus dem Süsswasser/Raubfisch bereich.


Push
Bitte, bitte |rotwerden


----------



## gismo150 (24. August 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X135*

Hallo
Sorry hat etwas länger gedauert hab grad viel um die Ohren.
Wenn Sie mir eine Kopie zukommen lassen könnten wäre super!!!
Bezahle auch Porto kosten!!!
Am besten über E-mail HJimmy@web.de

Mfg
gismo150


----------



## Seele (3. November 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X135*

Ach Jimmy ich würd sagen wir gehen einfach mal zusammen raus und schauen uns des zam an ich hab ein x125 also fast des gleiche. Für was brauchst du eigentlich so nen Luxus.


----------



## Flöteboller (6. November 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X135*



zrako schrieb:


> gibts legal wahrscheinlich nicht


 
Moin
Hier bekommt man ganz legal Bedienungsanleitungen kosten allerdings 20€.Gruß Flöteboller |wavey: 


http://www.angel-ussat.de/shop/index.htm?echolote___zubehoer.htm


----------

